# Beer



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Has anyone tried the Michelob "Pumpkin Spice" Beer? BLECH! Even Ron-the-Con couldn't finish a whole one. I have to give him an A+ for trying though :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Is this something special for the holidays?

I bet it would be good with ice cream...


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

In the begining there was the WORD.
And the word was BEER.
And it was good.
Beverages:12 oz.5%


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Well we have everyones opinion on everything else so let do this one too. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE BREW???
1. Shiner Boc on tap
2. Budweiser (THE KING)


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

1. The one and only....Newcastle Nut Brown Ale.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Nothing beats a frosty Mullet (Bud Light).


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

At the bar Bud Light or a Miller Lite. At home we keep Schmidt Light in the garage fridge. But I've been a little beered out lately, so Whiskey Diet Coke.... :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I like Budweiser anytime.

Guinness on St. Patty's day

Liney's Honeyweiss with a twist of lemon with dinner.

$1.50 pitchers of "aged" Keystone Light on a Friday night at the Down UNDer when I was in Law School. Yum yum!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Anyone out there drink Schlitz??


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Any kind of sud will work just fine... On a hot day you can't pass up an ale or a microbrew!

*Subject: Hurricane Survival Kit*

Mustard.............................................check

Cheetos.............................................check

Toilet Paper........................................check

Bud Light...........................................check

Keystone Ice........................................check

Budweiser...........................................check

Red Dog.............................................check

Misc. other bottles of alcohol......................check

Piece of plywood to float your chick and booze on...check

[siteimg]2624[/siteimg]


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lineys Honey Weiss!!!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

At the bar.- Coors Light 
Hot day.- Coors Light or Milwaukees Best Light (The BEAST)

Sittin at home- The darkest thickest, Any Seasonal, Any Microbrew.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I like either AmberBock or Miller High Life. No light crap!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I consider Bud Light a daily multivitamin :beer:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Blue baby! Labatt BLUE :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Fat tire when I can get it.

If not, I'll just have a....................................BEER!

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Fosters, ***** Modelo, Dos XX Amber, Newcastle, Mississippi Mud.

Can't stand the "Bud's", Miller's, Liney's, etc. and "lite" or "fruity" beers.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

*Killians Irish Red :beer: *


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Hamms, at 7.99 a 24 box you cant go wrong :beer: :beer:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Good one huntin one I let fat tire slip my mind. But only on tap for me.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Just a single beer, A Bud
A bunch of beer, Mich Golden Light, tastes unreal and goes down the same.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anything found in a Canadian offsale cooler. 8)

Plus anything tastes good with a little clamato.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone who has had privilege of drinking a *Kokanee*, which is pretty much available exclusively in Canada, would instantly fall in love with it. A large majority of my buddies who have tried it regularly make the 1.5 hour trip to the border to buy a couple of cases.

After that

1. Blue Moon
2. Boulevard
3. Premium
4. Labatt Blue
5. Crystal Clear Labatt Beer
6. Newcastle
7. Wildcat 7.0
8 Molson Canadian
9. Guinness
10. Budweiser

an indisputable list in my humble opinion


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

w/e i had tonight....heres to the dead geese in the moring!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Stu...you drunk ba$tard...shoot a bunch for me killer :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

fishless said:


> Hamms, at 7.99 a 24 box you cant go wrong :beer: :beer:


I know 2 people who drink HAMMs exclusivley, Now I know 3 uke:


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Bud Heavy


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Bud Light or Miller Light, every once in a while, I like a Grain Belt Premium, lol.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Any Lite beer to a beer is like a coot to a mallard


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Rolling Rock!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Fall and winter beer:

Summit Extra Pale Ale
Anything by Spaten, Paulaner, Hacker-Pschorr. Especially OKTOBERFEST!
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Red Hook ESB
and many other heavier imports, and micros.

Spring and Summer beer:

Summit Maibock
Any German and most American Hefeweisen
Budweiser is as low as I'll go as far as mass produced American swill. But I sure drink a lot of them!

I like beer.


----------

